
Tenacious and Oblivious - LiveTheDream
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/09/tenacious-and-oblivious.html
======
bradleyland
"He said that he’s oblivious to why something can’t be done, or why something
is difficult, or why someone doesn’t want something to happen."

I'm calling BS on this one. I get it. It's about attitude. You can't let
someone convince you that just because something is difficult, that it can't
be done, but to advise young people to be "oblivious" to these facts is to
send them to battle ill-equipped. There's the danger that the listener will
walk away thinking that they should ignore anyone who tries to share valuable
information with them as soon as the message becomes "this is difficult".

Knowing why something is difficult has another name: experience. Being
successful means seeing a way around the difficulty.

